# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Ermeni İsyanı ve Harput Ermenileri

## bozok

*Ermeni İsyanı ve Harput Ermenileri:*
*Ararat-Gakgoş Diyalogu*



788 sayfa
ISBN: 978-605-5829-22-3
Palme Yayıncılık, 2009 Ankara


Türkiye Bilimler Akademisi Kitap Birincilik ve üniversite Bilim ödülü sahibi Prof Dr Ramazan Demir'in son kitabı olan ğErmeni İsyanı ve Harput Ermenileri: Ararat-Gakgoş Diyaloguğ Palme Yayıncılık-Ankara tarafından yayınlandı. 

Son 4 yıldan beri üzerinde çalıştığı, bugüne kadar bilinmeyen ve yayınlanmayan belgeleri araştırıp bulduğu, konuyla doğrudan ilgili yabancı kaynaklı orijinal belgeleri toplayıp değerlendirdiği GüNCEL KİTABI "Ermeni İsyanı ve Harput Ermenileri: Ararat-Gakgoş Diyalogu" kitabı tam zamanında Türk Milletinin hizmetine sunuldu. 

Sözüm ona, Ermenilerden "özür" imza kampanyası açan güya "aydın" geçinen aydıncıklara iyi bir cevap ve ders niteliğinde bir kitap... 800 sayfa ve pek çok belgenin tercümesi ve Almanca-İngilizce-İsveççe- orijinali içeren kitap bir hafta önce piyasaya çıktı. Milli bir konu olan Ermeni meselesi, akademisyenler tarafından en iyi bilinmesi gereken konulardan biridir.

Kitabın arka sayfasında Kitap içeriği hakkında verilen bilgiler aşağıdadır.

*Kitap hakkında...*

"Ermeni konusu hiç böyle yazılmamıştı, irdelenmemişti... Yepyeni bir yaklaşımla yepyeni bir eser sunuluyor okuyucuya... üoğu insanın yüzeysel bilgilerle fikir yürüttüğü Ermeni konusu farklı bir bakış açısıyla sorgulanıyor bu eserde...

**

Ermeni meselesi hakkında bugüne kadar pek çok şey yazılmış ve söylenmiştir. Bu yazılanlar ve söylenenlerin bir kısmı belgesel, bir kısmı de kuramsal olarak topluma yansıdı. Bunlardan büyük bir kısmı klasik ve statik bilgilere dayalı tekrarlardır. Ermeni diasporasının iftira ve yalan temelli yayınları karşısında, Türkiye adresli gerçek bilgi kaynağı eserler yok denecek kadar azdır. ürneğin Ermenilerin dünyaya yaydıkları yalan ve iftira aracı yazılı ve görüntülü propaganda belgelerin sayısı 25 bini geçmesine karşın Türkiye kaynaklı yayınlanmış sadece 8-10 kitabın olması ürperticidir.

**

Elinizdeki bu eserde Ermeni meselesi çok farklı bir bakış açısı ve yaklaşımla işlenmiş. Bugüne kadar yazılmamış, ortaya konulmamış orijinal belgeler tartışmaya açılmış. Ermeni yalanlarını temelden yok sayacak Alman-İsveç-Rus-Ermeni-Osmanlı kaynaklı orijinal belgeler okuyucuya sunulmuş... Ermeni konusu ile ilgili olarak bugüne kadar gün ışığına çıkarılmamış, gizlenmiş, duyulmamış olaylar soru olarak ortaya konulmuş; olayların nedenleri, amaçları tartışılmış. 


*İşte bu sorulardan bazıları;*
Ermenileri isyana ve ihanete sevk eden faktörler nelerdi?Emperyalistler Ermeni kozunu, Osmanlıya karşı nasıl ve neden kullandılar?Ermenileri kandırıp isyan ettiren emperyalistler suçlarını kime yüklediler?Binlerce Alman subayı ve bürokratının Osmanlı Ordusunda ne işi vardı?Mustafa Kemal neden Almanlara karşıydı?Ermenilerin tehcir edilmesini Almanlar mı istedi?Enver Paşa bir maceraperest, hayalci miydi?Ermenileri isyan ettirip sonra yüz üstü bırakanlar bugün neler yapmak istiyorlar?Ermeni iddiaları "global" emperyalizmin istekleri mi?AB Türkiyeğye karşı bu sefer de mi Ermeniler "piyon" olarak kullanıyor?Ermenilerin milli ideali 4T ne demektir?Ermenilerle "Kürtçü" bölücüler arasındaki kan kardeşliği neye dayanıyor?Lozan'da Ermeni meselesi için İsmet Paşa emperyalistlere ne demişti?Ermeni-Türk dostluğu olabilir mi? Kimin eli kanlı, kimin eli temiz?

Bu soruların ve benzer pek çok sorunun cevabını bu eserde bulacaksınız.

**
Ayrıca bu eserde Yazar, Ermeni meselesini farklı bir bakış açısıyla diyasporik yalan ve iftiralarına alternatif yöntemlerle mücadelenin yollarını önermiştir.

Yeni nesil Türk gençliğinin iç ve dış düşmanlarının amaçlarını anlayabileceği, algılayabileceği ve irdeleyebileceği bir yaklaşımla konu ele alınmış. Düşmanı tanımak ve gerçekleri bilmek için okumak gerek.ğ

*Yazara ulaşmak ve kitap temin etmek için:*

Prof. Dr. Ramazan Demir

[email protected]
www.r-demir.com
www.ramazan-demir.com

Tel.0242-249 68 81
Belgegeçer: 0242-227 44 86
Seyyar: 0532-372 04 08




http://www.egitimyuvasi.com/forum/ki...-ramazan-demir

----------

